# Buzz Stix Ice Rods



## 74chrysler (Apr 9, 2008)

Does anyone own one of these? Here is a link for the guys who have not seen one or don't know what its all about.

http://www.bobbershopfishing.com/rods_reels/naturevision_buzzstix.html


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I have one but have since lost the button and battery so i removed all the electrical stuff... it worked good gave an added movement to the pinmin or small jig. did watch it scare away a few lil ones while i was watchin with my aquaview but it was only a few. its amazing how sensitive that lil rod is! its only glued in the handle with less than 2 in of glue. but mine is still workin well besides the elec. stuff.


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

The rods are good quality but the buzz part is a gimmick.

http://www.iceshanty.com/ice_fishing/index.php?topic=10181.msg98344#msg98344


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

I have one. Only had the "buzz" action make a difference one time-----and it was with 6" perch at LaDue. Never had it help on crappie or walleye. They do come with very nice reels.


----------

